# LOL How much for a larger signature



## AlpineStar (Dec 11, 2008)

same as subject lol, i cant fit all my animals under my name only like 3/4 of them.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 11, 2008)

I guess you'll have to sell some!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 11, 2008)

You could try making a signature picture like I did and fit all of them in it. You will have more room to mess around than the default space the site provides. 

How much for a larger signature? You want to buy it??? LOL


----------



## AlpineStar (Dec 11, 2008)

lol. i didnt know if this site had memberships or not ie giving more options, space etc.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 11, 2008)

No way...110% Free!


----------



## hoosier (Dec 12, 2008)

hey puff, if its 110% free does that mean we get paid? lol because i have a summer trip to pay for so i wouldnt mind it. lol


----------

